# The Asylum 2019



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Some progress pics at our new location.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow, gonna be rad, all looks so good but really like the bones in the wall


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Hairazor said:


> Wow, gonna be rad, all looks so good but really like the bones in the wall


Thanks Hairazor


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Looking very good.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

This set is looking Phenomenal! And I agree about the bones in the was, that's always been a favorite of mine. And with that lighting on it, even better! 🔥


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

At the risk of repeating what others have said - WOW! And two thumbs up for the bones in the wall!


----------



## costumetiger (Apr 2, 2019)

Some serious time and effort, well done!!!!


----------



## Halloweendad13 (Jul 4, 2017)

Incredible. Wish I had the space to do that. Nice job.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Fantastic details! Your lighting brings it all out though. You can tell you put a lot of thought into color scheme and what goes where so it compliments and creeps without washing that incredible detail out.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments everyone.

This is one my long hallways. There will be an actor at the other end of this hall and what you're seeing is the guests view as they enter the hallway. The actor will start towards the guests as the lights turn off just ahead of him.

The actor will actually stop and retreat to a hiding spot, but the guests will hopefully be anticipating that he's still approaching as the darkness approaches. A few seconds in the dark and then the lights come back on.

http://www.hauntdetails.com/gallery/2019/vid/HallOfDarkness.mp4

Note: Sorry the video is so dark


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Oh My Goodness! That toilet is so nasty! I LOVE it! I'd pay you big bucks if you'd let me sit there all night & watch everyone's reaction to that!  
Definitely a very creepy haunt! Love all your details! Impressive.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Very cool! Love the progress pics!


----------

